# Renew auto permisso



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

My visa is in INM being renewed. As I understand it when a visa is extended so is the permisso for the truck within limits. Is there a less painful way of dealing with SAT or what do I ask for when I go there?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Finding a local Aduana office is proving to be a challenge.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Now they are telling me I have to go back to Matamoros. That can't be right.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I swear nobody in this entire country has a freaking clue about anything other than _their job_. We have been all over Veracruz trying to permission for my truck. I have 12 days to notify Aduana of the change in my visa status, we go to Aduana and "It's not here, but to renew your truck permisso, go to Banjercito." We go to Banjercito, "You can't renew here."


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I swear nobody in this entire country has a freaking clue about anything other than _their job_. We have been all over Veracruz trying to permission for my truck. I have 12 days to notify Aduana of the change in my visa status, we go to Aduana and "It's not here, but to renew your truck permisso, go to Banjercito." We go to Banjercito, "You can't renew here."


Maybe you've already tried this, but I thought I had read on other forums that you can renew the Permiso on line? I might be wrong...

Here is a SAT website where you can put in your current TIP information - not sure what else might be available once you've logged in:

https://portalsat.plataforma.sat.gob.mx/aduanas_cpitv_internet/

Here's a non-governmental website (in Spanish) with information and some links that might be helpful. Sorry if they aren't helpful or if you've already tried these contacts. 

PERMISO DE IMPORTACIÓN TEMPORAL DE VEHÍCULOS | Motor y Dominio


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

According to the information your permisso automatically renews when you renew your visa, so if your visa is good so is your car. But try telling that to the transito police. The rule says you must report in person to Auduana within 12 days of any visa change. We were at Auduana, the words "Aduana Veracruz" on the building were 6 feet tall and the guy was saying "not here." It was there and we got it done but I live in the mountains with no address so getting the sticker mailed here will be next to impossible as we get no mail.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> According to the information your permisso automatically renews when you renew your visa, so if your visa is good so is your car. But try telling that to the transito police. The rule says you must report in person to Auduana within 12 days of any visa change. We were at Auduana, the words "Aduana Veracruz" on the building were 6 feet tall and the guy was saying "not here." It was there and we got it done but I live in the mountains with no address so getting the sticker mailed here will be next to impossible as we get no mail.


No new sticker. Same sticker different expiration date. Check the expiration date on your TIP paperwork. If it has been 15 days since that date your deposit has been sent from your Banjercito account to SAT and placed in the general fund. It is your deposit you would be protecting by going to ADUANA to show proof of you new Residente Temporal status. If you have no deposit left so no worries your sticker will still be valid as long as your immigration status is temporary resident. If you have no letter from ADUANA stating you notified them and you are in their system with a new expiration date then a transito will have to take your word for it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Have the Post Office hold it .... they do here


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> No new sticker. Same sticker different expiration date.


Well that's good news, thank you. I do have the renewal letter that my wife wrote with the vin number and it is rubber stamped from Auduana. These people love rubber stamps.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Well that's good news, thank you. I do have the renewal letter that my wife wrote with the vin number and it is rubber stamped from Auduana. These people love rubber stamps.


Bureaucrats like the authoritative sound the stamp when it hits the document with a loud thump!


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Bureaucrats like the authoritative sound the stamp when it hits the document with a loud thump!


Rubber stamps went out long ago in the U.S. but they love them here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Rubber stamps went out long ago in the U.S. but they love them here.


Off topic, but when I first went to China about 40 years ago, it was amazing to watch the process of cashing a traveler's check in a bank. The transaction had to be approved by about five levels of employees. Each one had a rubber stamp that they added to the paperwork. It went from the teller to the first level supervisor to the next level to the next all the way to the branch manager. Each rubber stamp was a small square one, they all used different color inks. It made your receipt very picturesque.


----------

